# I got glass!



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Sent the car to Don's East Coast Restorations....he polished all my trim, and I bought my glass and power window kit through him...SO.....I figured I would let Don install the windows, and beltline moldings, and front and rear windshield trim......AN EXCELLENT JOB!!!!arty: The car was lovingly transported by FRANK THRIFTWAY aka, the body man.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Very nice, sir  :cheers

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Bear....I sent you a pm RE; your wore out heads..Eric


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

we should be seeing a burnout video soon right E....that car is flawless


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting, Uncle E. I love gawking at your Monster Car.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

That's sick!!!! Makes me rethink my decision to go stock with mine!

Well done!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

OMG that thing is looking so Bad Ass! :cheers

Have you fired the motor in the chassis yet E? Glad to see progress is continuing!

Burnouts should be no problem, I want to see pics of it hooking and lifting the front tires in the air! :lol:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Thanks Bear....I sent you a pm RE; your wore out heads..Eric


Got it  It's amazing how much of a change installing the glass makes, isn't it? That one job makes it seem light years closer to being a real car.

I've finally (took me long enough) decided to go a-head  and pull it and try to get it welded.

Bear


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Nice!!!!!


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Fellas!!!! Bear....little to loose much to gain....good choice! Good Luck! eric


----------

